# Output's new composing desk - PLATFORM



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2017)

Output just announced their release of a new composer desk. Check it out here.


----------



## garyhiebner (Jun 20, 2017)

Haha, very random. Was just about to post about this and then saw your post. I hope they still carry on doing sample libraries.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 20, 2017)

Looks like a really solid build at a good price. I would buy that for sure if I needed one.

Since I don't need one, a few minor complaints:

- Desk surface space looks a bit small

- Should come in black as an option

- They should make optional matching monitor stands

- For all the cable management, all the demo pics still have cables visible all over the place... I personally don't like seeing a single cable it's easy to hide them

- The edge of the desk (above the optional keyboard tray) looks really sharp, or at least square... it should be rounded off to avoid wrist wear and tear

- What is that dude doing with the nearfield monitors sitting 2 feet in front of him and angled down to point at his chest? I guess that's why he's wearing headphones....?

Minor complaints... looks like it would solve a lot of people's issues at a good price.


----------



## John Busby (Jun 20, 2017)

chillbot said:


> - What is that dude doing with the nearfield monitors sitting 2 feet in front of him and angled down to point at his chest? I guess that's why he's wearing headphones....?


This made me lol
i thought the same thing!

i love the design of the desk tho - i think i may just take their specs and DIY


----------



## Steinmetzify (Jun 20, 2017)

+1 to the matching monitor stands. I like running two monitors and there's no room otherwise.

I dig this...looks good and seems functional as well.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 20, 2017)

Perhaps the matching monitor stands will take place with enough interest in the desk (and enough people asking for them).


----------



## juliancisneros (Jun 20, 2017)

I think they'll do well... years ago I would have been all over this. Their price point will appeal to those who are starting out and want something functional with cool design. That said, DIYers now have a simple, practical idea to build off of... which was my solution years ago for my setup. Still... I dig their idea and think they'll be very successful diving into the "hardware" realm.


----------



## Puzzlefactory (Jun 20, 2017)

Don't know if I'll ever feel the need for a dedicated studio desk. Especially when doing everything ITB. Controller keyboard, monitors, other monitors, keyboard, mouse, all fit on a regular (fraction of the price) desk.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2017)

I like the aesthetics but not the ergonomics.

However, I have an axe to grind, since I offer a different custom desk. The best setup is not a keyboard drawer, it's a sliding desktop that goes over the keyboard.

In my correct opinion, of course.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2017)

But I do like the price, and I'm going to study that and learn from it.  We've been trying to figure out a less expensive desk for a long time, and they've done an excellent job of that part of it.


----------



## John Busby (Jun 20, 2017)

@Nick Batzdorf 
do you have a link to yours?


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 20, 2017)

Interesting design not sure if I really dig those large side panels?

Ikea and DIY do it fine for me. For people just starting on a budget I usually recommend recycling a nice solid wooden door and using that as a desk top.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 20, 2017)

We just took down the old site and are putting up a new one.

I'll PM you, because I don't want to be a sleazebag in a competitive thread - although their desk is quite different from our much more expensive hardwood one.


----------



## mc_deli (Jun 20, 2017)

I would rather they fixed their software so I could open more than one instance without it crashing Logic and corrupting my projects.

(As per the other thread on this... Again today, 2x Substance, crash and could only reopen with core audio off-argh. Put down the saw, cut some code!)


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 20, 2017)

mc_deli said:


> I would rather they fixed their software so I could open more than one instance without it crashing Logic and corrupting my projects.


that's bad, at the same time I don't think a desk is interfering with their software business. It looks more like a hobby at this point in time. we should appreciate that some companies are open to branch out.


----------



## BenedictNichols (Jun 20, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> I like the aesthetics but not the ergonomics.
> 
> However, I have an axe to grind, since I offer a different custom desk. The best setup is not a keyboard drawer, it's a sliding desktop that goes over the keyboard.
> 
> In my correct opinion, of course.



Im looking for a new desk, and totally agree with you. I dont want a keyboard down at knee height (and the cut away for knees in their design, while a nice idea, isnt as wide as it could be.) What custom desk do you offer?

Also the finish on the shelf edge in the trailer looks a bit poor...surprised they didn't notice that..


----------



## catsass (Jun 20, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> Perhaps the matching monitor stands will take place with enough interest in the desk (and enough people asking for them).


Matching monitor stands will probably be released in a few months as an Expansion Pack.


----------



## chillbot (Jun 20, 2017)

catsass said:


> Matching monitor stands will probably be released in a few months as an Expansion Pack.


Do you think they will be an expansion pack? Or will they be standalone? Do you have to buy the desk to use the monitor stands? What about people who paid full price for the desk??


----------



## babylonwaves (Jun 21, 2017)

and, does it support skins??


----------



## FabioA (Jun 21, 2017)

I like the idea of beautiful wood for the desk; it's also a nice and durable material. I'd say nice price point too. 
But we're far from the top desks from StudioDesk ! 
Also, I would not trust in that keyboard's trail for very heavy keyboards like my motif xs8


----------



## Lode_Runner (Jun 21, 2017)

It looks really nice in an IKEA minimalist design kind of way.

I've just gone through the order form to check out costs:
$549 for the basic desk
+$100 for the Kodiak Brown stain (optional)
+$150 for the keyboard tray (optional)
+$50 for shipping within US, or $100 to ship to Canada. No shipping elsewhere yet (says they're working on it).

The keyboard tray won't fit every keyboard - there's a list of compatible keyboards and it looks like it's no good for my Kawai keyboard. 

Height adjust-ability is important to me as is having the qwerty and midi keyboards positioned at appropriate ergonomic heights (I'm working on the theory that having qwerty directly in front of the midi controller may be the best compromise). So I'm not sure if this is right for me there either. 

Also unfortunately, I note that they haven't left sufficient room for my cat. He's going to want to park himself between me and the (visual) monitor.

Looks like I have to go back to planning to build my own desk - still this desk has inspired me as it looks like something I could easily build myself.


----------



## TravB (Jun 21, 2017)

Interesting desk, but sliding keyboard tray will not fit a Roland A-88, by just over 2.5 inches... still looking.


----------



## jonathanparham (Jun 21, 2017)

My Maudio Pro Keys 88 would be just a little too tight


----------



## synthpunk (Jun 21, 2017)

Non Kontrol 88 bias


----------



## mickeyl (Jun 21, 2017)

johnbusbymusic said:


> @Nick Batzdorf
> do you have a link to yours?


Yeah, Tell us more


----------



## John Busby (Jun 21, 2017)

@mickeyl 
he PM'd me a few links, it's a nice one!


----------



## Phillip (Jun 21, 2017)

Those sharp edges. Ouch, it hurts....


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jun 21, 2017)

I'll start a new thread. The Output did a great job of coming up with an affordable design, the one I've been selling really isn't competition (it's 5X the price), but I don't want to be a weenie.


----------



## cc64 (Jun 21, 2017)

TravB said:


> Interesting desk, but sliding keyboard tray will not fit a Roland A-88, by just over 2.5 inches... still looking.



I wrote to Output about this because my Akai MPK88 is on the list of incompatible Keyboards, Scott from support suggested to purchase the desk without the tray, then purchase a stand (preferably a square stand so as not to blog your legs) which will fit under the desk. 

I asked if they might consider posting a photo or video showing how this would look. Judging from his response it's reasonable to think they will...

À suivre...

HTH

Claude


----------



## jmvideo (Jun 21, 2017)

The desk would be a lot more attractive in an overly-produced video with a team of Millennial hipsters doing something cool on or around the desk.


----------



## Jeremy Spencer (Jun 22, 2017)

cc64 said:


> I wrote to Output about this because my Akai MPK88 is on the list of incompatible Keyboards, Scott from support suggested to purchase the desk without the tray, then purchase a stand (preferably a square stand so as not to blog your legs) which will fit under the desk.
> 
> I asked if they might consider posting a photo or video showing how this would look. Judging from his response it's reasonable to think they will...
> 
> ...



Seems like it would be a waste of money if you can't incorporate it into the desk, I don't know why they didn't think this through a little more.


----------



## Tiko (Jun 23, 2017)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> We just took down the old site and are putting up a new one.
> 
> I'll PM you, because I don't want to be a sleazebag in a competitive thread - although their desk is quite different from our much more expensive hardwood one.


Pm me as well if you don't mind


----------



## LHall (Jun 23, 2017)

From the pics I have to say it looks rather homemade. Plywood panels with no finished edges. Doesn't even look sanded.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jun 23, 2017)

LHall said:


> From the pics I have to say it looks rather homemade. Plywood panels with no finished edges. Doesn't even look sanded.


They say it's made from birch.


----------



## LHall (Jun 23, 2017)

Mike Marino said:


> They say it's made from birch.


Yes - definitely birch plywood. It is cabinet grade plywood.


----------



## Brendon Williams (Jun 23, 2017)

Lode_Runner said:


> The keyboard tray won't fit every keyboard - there's a list of compatible keyboards and it looks like it's no good for my Kawai keyboard.



I was about to go for it until I saw that my Roland A-88 doesn't work with the tray. :/ Oh well, the search continues!


----------



## John Busby (Jun 23, 2017)

LHall said:


> Yes - definitely birch plywood. It is cabinet grade plywood.


Yep - that's why the cost is so low
it would be nice tho if they had an option for a "no finish" that would maybe knock off another $100
if everything assembled as it should and you're happy with the purchase past the 30 day mark you could sand it down and round of the edges to your liking.
at the end of the day - it's an affordable and highly functional desk alternative i think they're on the right track for sure


----------

